

Calculator that thinks only if you do too - kumarm
http://qamacalculator.com/

======
ColinWright
Submitted a number of times, but the discussion is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3851691>

Here are a few more:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=qama](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=qama)

